# BA-Scar's aptasia eating seticaudata shrimp



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Lysmata seticaudata for $18.99

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true

How are these different from the regular peppermint shrimp Lysmata wurdemanni?

Is it justified for them to put a premium on this shrimp just to tag on "aptasia eating"?? Regular peppermints don't usually sell for more than, what, $10/12?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

zenafish said:


> Lysmata seticaudata for $18.99
> 
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true
> 
> ...


It should be a different shrimp. If I remember correctly they aren't exactly reef safe, but they will eat the aptasia In lieu of the aptasia they ate my mushroom polyps and went after my other soft corals.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooo..that's not good

Looks very similar to the peppermint though. My peppermints do fine with the aptasia. The trick is to starve them a couple days.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Ohh, large anemone sale.. wish i had a anemone ready tank


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

They are very closely related to the regular peppermints. I'm not sure the premium on these fish is justified unless your a hobbyist who collects inverts.


----------

